# raise your Testosterone



## Jaysonl1424 (Dec 11, 2004)

here are the Top 10 foods that raise your Test levles released in the new issue of muscle & fitness Jan 2005

1) Oysters
2) Lean Beef
3) Beans
4) Poultry
5) Eggs
6) Cottage Cheese
7) Broccoli
8) Cabbage
9) Russels sprouts
10) Garlic

Hope u all enjoy


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 11, 2004)

good post


----------



## tee (Dec 11, 2004)

Where's my Big Macs? 

j/k. Nice info


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 11, 2004)

interesting.....no idea cottage chees would help do the trick.


----------



## massfreak (Dec 11, 2004)

What no pizza that has to be wrong LOL


----------



## JERZYBOY83 (Dec 14, 2004)

How about mayo ARNOL USED IT TO RAISE TEST


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 14, 2004)

saturated fats do


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Dec 14, 2004)

must be the 11 and 12 onces lol


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 14, 2004)

JERZYBOY83 said:
			
		

> How about mayo ARNOL USED IT TO RAISE TEST



Where did you hear or read that?

Schwarzenegger was my idol, I thought I had read everything there was about him.


----------



## JERZYBOY83 (Dec 15, 2004)

i read that in LAST ISSUE OF FLEX MAGAZINE


----------



## JERZYBOY83 (Dec 15, 2004)

Arnold mixed mayo with his protien shakes


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Dec 16, 2004)

thtas fucking gross lol


----------



## spazz69 (Dec 23, 2004)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> thtas fucking gross lol


mayo is high in protien because of the egg whites.


----------



## imdaman1 (Dec 23, 2004)

Somebody post a list a test. lowering foods.  I forget them all.  I know soy protein or soy-based foods are some of the worst.  Tumeric (mustard), also.


----------



## tordon (Jul 31, 2005)

i love cottage cheese


----------



## tordon (Aug 1, 2005)

i heard that beans are not a full protien........but if you mix them with corn they are.........and that the mexicans have been doing it for years...as in a burrito.......can anyone elaborate :sniper:


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 6, 2005)

tordon said:
			
		

> i heard that beans are not a full protien........but if you mix them with corn they are.........and that the mexicans have been doing it for years...as in a burrito.......can anyone elaborate :sniper:


Many foods have incomplete amino acid profiles. Amino acids make up proteins. For a food to be considered a complete protein, it has to contain the 8 essential amino acids.
Vegetable sources are usually lacking in some of the essential amino acids to make a complete protein. However, if you know the right combinations you can combine different incomplete protein sources with the amino acids that they are lacking and make a complete protein.


----------



## oriansport (Sep 28, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> here are the Top 10 foods that raise your Test levles released in the new issue of muscle & fitness Jan 2005
> 
> 1) Oysters
> 2) Lean Beef
> ...






Hmm  I love brow beans

So brown beans in tomato sauces will raise your test levels also.
But it is very fat right?


----------



## madison1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> thtas fucking gross lol


thats fucking off the wall gross.


----------

